# Dateien umbennen!



## MR_SCHORLE (9. Juni 2008)

Hallo ich habe eine Batchdatei geschrieben, die Dateinamen umbenennt und fortlaufend nummeriert. Das Problem ist nun, die Dateien werden nur dann fortlaufend nummeriert, wenn sie alle in einem Verzeichnis bleiben. Auf dem Server werden die Dateien nach 30s gelöscht, gibt es die Möglichkeit über ein Tempfile oder ähnliches, die Dateien trotzdem fortlaufend zu nummerieren ?  


Anbei mein CODE



```
echo
cls
set /a DATZ=1
for /F "tokens=1,2,3,4 delims=. " %%a in ('date /t') do set datum=%%d%%c%%b
for /F "tokens=1,2 delims=: " %%a in ('time /t') do set uhrzeit=%%a%%b
 
dir ItemState_*.xml /b 1>_dateiliste.tmp
find "ItemState" _dateiliste.tmp /c >_dateianzahl.tmp
 
dir IncomingGoods_*.xml /b 1>_dateiliste.tmp
find "IncomingGoods" _dateiliste.tmp /c >_dateianzahl.tmp
 
dir Stock_*.xml /b 1>_dateiliste.tmp
find "Stock" _dateiliste.tmp /c >_dateianzahl.tmp
 
dir CustomerOrderStatus_*.xml /b 1>_dateiliste.tmp
find "CustomerOrderStatus" _dateiliste.tmp /c >_dateianzahl.tmp
 
dir Shipment_*.xml /b 1>_dateiliste.tmp
find "Shipment" _dateiliste.tmp /c >_dateianzahl.tmp
 
dir ProofOfDelivery_*.xml /b 1>_dateiliste.tmp
find "ProofOfDelivery" _dateiliste.tmp /c >_dateianzahl.tmp
 
dir LOAD_STATE_*.xml /b 1>_dateiliste.tmp
find "LOAD_STATE" _dateiliste.tmp /c >_dateianzahl.tmp
 
dir OrderReturn_*.xml /b 1>_dateiliste.tmp
find "OrderReturn" _dateiliste.tmp /c >_dateianzahl.tmp
 
dir StockDifference_*.xml /b 1>_dateiliste.tmp
find "StockDifference" _dateiliste.tmp /c >_dateianzahl.tmp
 
for /f "skip=1 tokens=1,2,3 delims=: " %%a in (_dateianzahl.tmp) do set /a DATZ=%%c
set /a DATZ=%DATZ%+1
if %DATZ% LSS 100000000 set DATZ=00000000%DATZ%
ren ItemState.xml ItemState_%DATZ%.xml
ren IncomingGoods.xml IncomingGoods_%DATZ%.xml
ren Stock.xml Stock_%DATZ%.xml
ren CustomerOrderStatus.xml CustomerOrderStatus_%DATZ%.xml
ren Shipment.xml Shipment_%DATZ%.xml
ren ProofOfDelivery.xml ProofOfDelivery_%DATZ%.xml
ren LOAD_STATE.xml LOAD_STATE_%DATZ%.xml
ren OrderReturn.xml OrderReturn_%DATZ%.xml
ren StockDifference.xml StockDifference_%DATZ%.xml
```


----------

